# Bibleworks6 vs. Logos



## strictestsect (Feb 4, 2005)

The +'s & -'s of both? And your bottom line choice.


----------



## doulosChristou (Feb 4, 2005)

I use both quite a bit depending on my immediate need. I use BW6 for Biblical research in the original languages. I use Logos for searching through large amounts of theological books and journals. Both are excellent products. If I could only own one, it would definitely be BW6.


----------



## Ranger (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got well over $500 in each program, and I usually use Logos more, specifically the Journal Collection by Galaxie Software.

Neither program are near as powerful or as streamlined as Accordance though, and I'm seriously considering selling a bunch of my PC stuff and getting a Mac just for that Bible program.

Check it out at http://www.accordancebible.com


----------

